# In pressing home his contention



## cypriot (Mar 5, 2011)

Γεια σας, αγαπητοί! Αφορμή για να στείλω την πρώτη μου απορία εδώ μου έδωσε η φράση: "In pressing home his contention ..." Πώς μεταφράζεται στα Ελληνικά;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2011)

Καλημέρα και καλώς όρισες!

Θα ήθελα να δω ολόκληρη τη φράση, αλλά έτσι που το βλέπω, καταλαβαίνω, "Προσπαθώντας να αποδείξει/να επιβάλει τους ισχυρισμούς του..."

Αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος. Δώσε αν μπορείς ολόκληρο το εδάφιο, τι προηγείται και τι έπεται αυτού που έδωσες.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2011)

Αν η φράση προέρχεται από αυτό το κείμενο, νομίζω ότι εννοεί αυτό που είπα πριν "προσπαθώντας να αποδείξει την εγκυρότητα του ισχυρισμού του..."
Δυστυχώς δεν δίνει πρόσβαση στη συγκεκριμένη παράγραφο, οπότε θα πρέπει να μας τη δώσεις εσύ.


----------



## cypriot (Mar 5, 2011)

*In pressing home his contention ...*

Σ' ευχαριστώ, Αλεξάνδρα, για τη γρήγορη ανταπόκρισή σου. Λοιπόν, ολόκληρη η πρόταση έχει ως εξής:

In pressing home his contention Dawkins is not averse to being economical with the truth. To claim that all bishops and theologians who have paid attention to the evidence - except those 'woefully uninformed' - 'have given up the struggle against it' is simply not true.

Και το δεύτερο μέρος της πρότασης με δυσκολεύει, αλλά με την εισήγησή σου, νομίζω το "έπιασα": "Προσπαθώντας να επιβάλει τον ισχυρισμό του, ο Dawkins δεν είναι και τόσο γενναιόδωρος με την αλήθεια ή δεν λέει όλη την αλήθεια ή γίνεται εκούσια φειδωλός με την αλήθεια."
Πώς σου φαίνεται;:)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι στέκει και το "προσπαθώντας να στηρίξει τον ισχυρισμό του". 

Μ' αρέσει η απόδοση "γίνεται εκούσια φειδωλός με την αλήθεια". Ή θα μπορούσες επίσης να πεις "δεν διστάζει να γίνει φειδωλός με την αλήθεια".

Είμαι βέβαιη πως όσο περνάει η ώρα θα προταθούν πολλές ακόμα, και πιο εύστοχες, ίσως, αποδόσεις.


----------



## cypriot (Mar 5, 2011)

Πολύ ωραία! Μ' αρέσει αυτό το forum ...:) Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 5, 2011)

Εξαιρετικές οι προτάσεις της Αλεξάνδρας. 

Θα πρότεινα κι εγώ ως εναλλακτική το "Θέλοντας να στηρίξει τον ισχυρισμό του" και ως προς το δεύτερο σκέλος θα κρατούσα το "δεν διστάζει..."

Καλημέρα και καλώς όρισες!


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ένα καλωσόρισμα μόνο :) και κάτι τσόντες για το στόλισμα του νήματος:


*press home* make clear by special emphasis and try to convince somebody of something.


*economical with the truth*
Conveying an untrue version of events by leaving out the important facts. A euphemism for lying, in short.
Origin
Recorded from the 18th century, although rarely used. It was brought into the contemporary language by the UK Cabinet Secretary, Sir Robert Armstrong, who used the phrase during the Australian 'Spycatcher' trial in 1986.
- Lawyer: What is the difference between a misleading impression and a lie?
- Armstrong: A lie is a straight untruth.
- Lawyer: What is a misleading impression - a sort of bent untruth?
- Armstrong: As one person said, it is perhaps being "economical with the truth".

What Armstrong left out (perhaps he knew but was being economical) was that the 'one person' was Edmund Burke. In 1796 Burke wrote: “Falsehood and delusion are allowed in no case whatsoever: But, as in the exercise of all the virtues, there is an economy of truth.”
In 1992, Alan Clark was cross-examined during the Matrix Churchill case and embroidered the phrase a little:
- Clark: Well it's our old friend "being economical", isn't it?
- Lawyer: With the truth?
- Clark: With the actualité.
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/127700.html​
Συνώνυμο: *sparing with the truth*.


----------



## sarant (Mar 5, 2011)

Όχι ότι έχει μεγάλη σημασία, αλλά θα έβαζα ουσιαστικό αντί γερούνδιο: Στην προσπάθεια να στηρίξει τον ισχυρισμό του, ο Ντ. ...


----------



## cypriot (Mar 5, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για την πολύ χρήσιμη παρέμβαση σας, φίλοι μου. Τώρα πιστεύω ότι με τη βοήθειά σας σε αυτές τις δύσκολες περιπτώσεις αγγλικών ιδιωματισμών (που ευτυχώς δεν είναι πολλές), θα τελειώσω το βιβλιαράκι που μεταφράζω με λιγότερο άγχος. Σας είμαι ευγνώμων.


----------



## cypriot (Mar 5, 2011)

*me again*

Πώς θα μεταφράζατε τη χρωματισμένη φράση;

Τo claim that science can explain everything, and in the process eliminate God, is not a statement of fact, but a leap of blind faith because, properly understood, science points us beyond its own limits.

Thanks in advance,
Αντρέας


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2011)

Δώσε όμως κι εσύ κάτι. Έχεις δύο ωραία κλισεδάκια εδώ:

*a statement of fact
a leap of blind faith*


----------



## cypriot (Mar 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δώσε όμως κι εσύ κάτι. Έχεις δύο ωραία κλισεδάκια εδώ:
> 
> *a statement of fact
> a leap of blind faith*


Χμ... Θα έλεγα: " ... δήλωση ενός γεγονότος" και "άλμα τυφλής πίστης"


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2011)

Για το πρώτο προτείνω να ανοίξεις χωριστό νήμα.
Για το δεύτερο, να συνεχίσεις τη συζήτηση εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1302

Πάω μια βόλτα και θα τα πούμε αργότερα. Θα προσέλθουν άλλοι πιστοί στο μεταξύ...


----------



## cypriot (Mar 5, 2011)

*Τι σύμπτωση!*

Για φαντάσου, nickel ! Έγινα μέλος εδώ για να ζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας στη μετάφραση ενός μικρού βιβλίου του John Blanchard με τίτλο _Dealing with Dawkins_ ... και πριν από λίγο διάβασα ότι δηλώνεις φανατικός οπαδός του Dawkins, κύριου εκφραστή του "Νέου Αθεϊσμού" ...
Δεν θα αρνιόσουν να μου δώσεις τα φώτα σου στη μετάφραση του βιβλίου αυτού που αντικρούει τη φιλοσοφία του Dawkins, έτσι δεν είναι; LOL


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 5, 2011)

...αφού αν εννοηθεί σωστά, η επιστήμη μας δείχνει η ίδια το δρόμο πέρα από τα όρια της. 
ή 

...η επιστήμη μας δείχνει το δρόμο πέρα από τα ίδια τα όρια της. 

Όσο για το statement of fact θα έλεγα: αναμφισβήτητο γεγονός/αναμφισβήτητος ισχυρισμός
Αν έβαζα το δεύτερο δεν θα μετέφραζα βεβαίως το claim=ισχυρίζομαι αλλά λέω/πω. 

Έτσι η τελική μου φράση θα ήταν: 

Το να ισχυριστεί κάποιος ότι η επιστήμη μπορεί να εξηγήσει τα πάντα, και κατά συνέπεια να εκτοπίσει τον Θεό, δεν αποτελεί δήλωση ενός αναμφισβήτητου γεγονότος, αλλά μια τυφλή παραδοχή, αφού αν εννοηθεί σωστά, η επιστήμη μάς δείχνει το δρόμο πέρα από τα ίδια τα όρια της. 

Αυτή είναι μια πρώτη σκέψη που μπορεί και να άλλαζε κατά την επιμέλειά της φυσικά.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 5, 2011)

Αν το εξετάσουμε πέραν του καθιερωμένου, η τυφλή παραδοχή μπορεί να γίνει και *άκριτη παραδοχή*.


----------



## cypriot (Mar 5, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ azimouthios ...
Εγώ θα κατέληγα στο εξής:
*
Το να ισχυριστεί κανείς ότι η επιστήμη μπορεί να εξηγήσει τα πάντα, και στην πορεία να διαγράφει το Θεό, αυτό δεν αποτελεί δήλωση ενός γεγονότος αλλά άλμα τυφλής πίστης, διότι η επιστήμη, ορθώς νοούμενη, μάς κατευθύνει πέρα από τα δικά της όρια. *


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2011)

Εγώ δεν ξέρω πού θα κατέληγα αλλά προς το παρόν θα πρότεινα το παρακάτω (δυστυχώς, για την αρνησιθεΐα μου είμαι πιο βέβαιος παρά για τις μεταφραστικές μου προτάσεις):

To claim that science can explain everything, and in the process eliminate God, is not a statement of fact, but a leap of blind faith because, properly understood, science points us beyond its own limits.

Το να ισχυριστεί κανείς ότι η επιστήμη μπορεί να εξηγήσει τα πάντα και στην πορεία να ακυρώσει τον Θεό, δεν αποτελεί διαπίστωση μιας πραγματικότητας αλλά λογικό άλμα, αφού η επιστήμη, αν την κατανοήσουμε σωστά, μας κάνει να κοιτάξουμε πέρα από τα δικά της όρια.​


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 6, 2011)

Παιδιά, από το μεσημέρι τα έχω διαβάσει πολλές φορές και διαβάζοντας μετά και του νίκελ, κάτι δεν μου αρέσει στο άλμα. 

Δεν θα έπρεπε να δηλώνουμε και μια αφετηρία όταν μιλάμε για άλμα; Ας πούμε, ένα λογικό άλμα από τον προηγούμενο ισχυρισμό; Καταλαβαίνω πως υπονοείται αλλά κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά. Ή μήπως κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 6, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με τον Αζιμούθιο. Σ' εμένα τουλάχιστον, η απόδοση με το άλμα μου βγάζει κάτι προς αγγλισμό.


----------



## Irini (Mar 6, 2011)

Εμένα αγγλισμός δεν μου φαίνεται, αλλά, αν κάτι με ξενίζει κάπως είναι το ότι εμπεριέχει το επίθετο "λογικός". Όπως το βλέπω εγώ, το "λογικό άλμα" μεταφράζεται σε "αφού Α=Β άρα Α=Γ" χωρίς απόδειξη ότι Β=Γ.
Το "leap of faith" όμως σημαίνει πως κάποιος, χωρίς την παραμικρή απόδειξη, χωρίς να χρειάζεται ή να νοιάζεται για την λογική και άλλες τέτοιες μικρολεπτομέρειες, αποφασίζει να πιστεύει το ένα ή το άλλο έτσι απλά. Οι όποιες αμφιβολίες παραμερίζονται όχι μέσω λογικής αλλά με μια απλή απόφαση.
Μια απόδοση θα μπορούσε να είναι το "τυφλή πίστη" ίσως.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2011)

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, να εξηγήσω ότι, όταν καταθέτω εδώ μια πλήρη πρόταση (για την ακρίβεια, περίοδο :) ), θα ήθελα να θεωρείται μισοδουλεμένη. Η μεταφραστική εργασία από την οποία προέκυψε το ερώτημα δεν είναι δική μου δουλειά, οπότε δεν ξέρω πόσο διαφορετικά θα διαμορφωνόταν ένα απόσπασμα αν γνώριζα καλύτερα τα συμφραζόμενα (ποια συμφραζόμενα; ολόκληρο το έργο!), αν του έδινα το χρόνο που θα έδινα σε δική μου δουλειά κ.λπ. Φαντάζομαι ότι τα ίδια ισχύουν για όλους μας. Επίσης συχνά, όταν έχουν προηγηθεί άλλες προτάσεις, προσπαθώ η δική μου να αναζητά εναλλακτικές διατυπώσεις, προσφέροντας στον τελικό μεταφραστή την ευκαιρία να προβληματιστεί γόνιμα. Έτσι, η δική μου πρόταση δεν είναι σώνει και καλά βελτίωση των προηγούμενων προτάσεων και συχνά μπορεί να δίνει λιγότερο ικανοποιητικές λύσεις, όχι απλώς εναλλακτικές (το παθαίνουν και οι μεταφραστές του Καβάφη αυτό, από τον τρίτο στη χρονολογική σειρά και μετά). Δεν θα ήθελα να θεωρηθεί ότι το δικό μου διαφορετικό είναι διόρθωση μιας προηγούμενης πρότασης. Συχνά δεν είναι ούτε καν βελτίωση, όπως είπα.

Μια και αναρωτηθήκατε για το «λογικό άλμα», να πω πως είναι μια πειραματική χρήση (δεν έχουμε βάλει αυτή την απόδοση στο αντίστοιχο νήμα, όπου γράφουμε για «τυφλή πίστη»). Γιατί έκανα αυτό το άλμα: 

Το _blind leap of faith_ είναι ένα άλμα στο άγνωστο, στο κενό, το οποίο επιχειρείς επειδή η πίστη σου σε κάνει να νομίζεις ότι δεν θα προσγειωθείς ανώμαλα. Σε επίπεδο επιχειρηματολογίας, είναι πιθανό να πιστεύεις ότι πολύ καλά έφτασες εκεί που έφτασες, ενώ ο συνομιλητής σου μπορεί να θεωρεί ότι σε χωρίζει χάσμα ολόκληρο από το προηγούμενο σημείο της ανάλυσής σου, ότι δεν έχεις συμπληρώσει σωστά τις κουκκίδες. Στο ΛΝΕΓ έχουμε τον παρακάτω ορισμό για το λογικό άλμα και (εδώ τουλάχιστον) δεν πιστεύω ότι έχουμε μεγάλη απόσταση (ανάμεσα σε _τυφλή πίστη_ και _λογικό άλμα_). Αλλά μπορεί να είναι ένα δικό μου λογικό ή παράλογο άλμα. 

Στο ΛΝΕΓ: *άλμα* 4 (κακόσ.) η απότομη μετάβαση από ένα συλλογιστικό σημείο σε άλλο, χωρίς επαρκή τεκμηρίωση και σύνδεση, ώστε να δίνεται η εντύπωση χάσματος στον συλλογισμό: _στην ανάπτυξη τής έκθεσής του έκανε λογικά άλματα_.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 6, 2011)

> Πρώτα απ’ όλα, να εξηγήσω ότι, όταν καταθέτω εδώ μια πλήρη πρόταση (για την ακρίβεια, περίοδο ), θα ήθελα να θεωρείται μισοδουλεμένη. Η μεταφραστική εργασία από την οποία προέκυψε το ερώτημα δεν είναι δική μου δουλειά, οπότε δεν ξέρω πόσο διαφορετικά θα διαμορφωνόταν ένα απόσπασμα αν γνώριζα καλύτερα τα συμφραζόμενα (ποια συμφραζόμενα; ολόκληρο το έργο!), αν του έδινα το χρόνο που θα έδινα σε δική μου δουλειά κ.λπ. Φαντάζομαι ότι τα ίδια ισχύουν για όλους μας. Επίσης συχνά, όταν έχουν προηγηθεί άλλες προτάσεις, προσπαθώ η δική μου να αναζητά εναλλακτικές διατυπώσεις, προσφέροντας στον τελικό μεταφραστή την ευκαιρία να προβληματιστεί γόνιμα. Έτσι, η δική μου πρόταση δεν είναι σώνει και καλά βελτίωση των προηγούμενων προτάσεων και συχνά μπορεί να δίνει λιγότερο ικανοποιητικές λύσεις, όχι απλώς εναλλακτικές (το παθαίνουν και οι μεταφραστές του Καβάφη αυτό, από τον τρίτο στη χρονολογική σειρά και μετά). Δεν θα ήθελα να θεωρηθεί ότι το δικό μου διαφορετικό είναι διόρθωση μιας προηγούμενης πρότασης. Συχνά δεν είναι ούτε καν βελτίωση, όπως είπα.



Κουβεντούλα να γίνεται είναι οι περισσότερες προτάσεις μας εδώ. Δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος θεώρησε κάτι...:)

Κι εγώ πάντα βάζω στο τέλος "κάπως έτσι" ή "κάτι τέτοιο" για να δείξω ότι κάνω απλώς μια πρόταση και ότι δεν του έδωσα όλο το χρόνο που θα απαιτούνταν ή ενδεχομένως θα ήθελα.


----------

